# Hi everyone! Need your expertise please



## Clancabell (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi I’m clare, my husband and I have just been stung by hiring a Motorhome from a company only to find they have a terrible reputation and have been on rip off Britain!!!! So we was lead here to ask if anyone knows any good companies to hire from? We live in South Yorkshire, your help would be great


----------



## jeanette (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi and:welcome::camper: sorry to hear that someone will come along to let you know


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi and welcome. Can’t help directly but often best bet is hire from a company who also sell vans. They have an incentive to be fair as customers often buy after renting. Highland Campers seem ok but only if your touring the top of Scotland due to their location.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 1, 2018)

Peter Roberts caravans, Honley, Huddersfield. hires motorhomes I have net hired from them but they are a small family business that have been around for a long time with a good reputation


----------



## Robmac (Feb 1, 2018)

Many hire companies provide car parking for the duration of your holiday.

So, don't just look local to home, also look at a convenient location to start your holiday from.


----------



## izwozral (Feb 1, 2018)

Name and shame them, you may just help a someone on here. This could be worth investigating, it's a different take on hiring. UK Motorhome and Caravan Hire from PS15/night: Camplify


----------



## runnach (Feb 1, 2018)

Danum at Askern Doncaster rent vans

Channa


----------



## TJBi (Feb 1, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Name and shame them, you may just help a someone on here. This could be worth investigating, it's a different take on hiring. UK Motorhome and Caravan Hire from PS15/night: Camplify



Presumably here: BBC iPlayer - Rip Off Britain - Holidays: Series 6: Episode 7 
Start watching at 29:05 for an item about hirebookingcentre.com and unbeatablehire.com


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun

:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::scooter::drive::goodluck:


----------



## Old Git (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello enjoy :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 3, 2018)

Clancabell said:


> Hi I’m clare, my husband and I have just been stung by hiring a Motorhome from a company only to find they have a terrible reputation and have been on rip off Britain!!!! So we was lead here to ask if anyone knows any good companies to hire from? We live in South Yorkshire, your help would be great



Our venerable member Alf   lives in Yorkshire...   he will know if anyone knows.....   sorry to hear about your experiences...


----------



## brucews (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi Clare, I second the suggestion of Highland Campers, but obviously you need to get up here to Scotland first!!  Enjoy the Forum.:have fun:


----------

